# What is the blue stuff on the threads of rotor bolts/der. hangers bolts, etc?



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing it's lock tite but not sure. I need some more of this. Thanks


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Yes it's lock tite or some sort of thread locker. You can get it at any auto parts store. 
Just make sure you get the blue medium strength.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

loctite 242


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

epic said:


> loctite 242


Thank you for actually referencing a compound number instead of just a color.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

The company (Loctite) refers to the different types of threadlock by color. Blue is for general purpose applications. Red is for more serious uses. You can remove components with hand tools if you use blue. You need heat from a torch to remove red.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

They have more than one product that is blue.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that only a little is needed but omg this stuff is pricey. $6.50 for a .2 oz and $35 for the 50ml bottle. I guess no viable alternative


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

authalic said:


> The company (Loctite) refers to the different types of threadlock by color. Blue is for general purpose applications. Red is for more serious uses. You can remove components with hand tools if you use blue. You need heat from a torch to remove red.


I don't know were you got that information from but its certainly not correct. For instance I've got a bottle of green locktite that's a medium strength general purpose wicking compound that happens to be green. I've also got a bearing retaining compound that's green. One is serious business and the other is about the equivalent of the common 242 blue.


----------



## volc0m13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never seen green loctite


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

This chart is just the threadlockers. There are many other products such as the sleeve retaining compound that are not on this chart. Realistically though if you go into the hardware store and ask for "blue loctite" 242 is probably what you will get.

http://henkelontheroad.henkelna.com/LT-6540_AN_RemovableReliable_SS_v11_Final_Links.pdf


----------

